# Promoted to Purple Belt in BJJ.



## Chester Wright (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Steve (Jan 3, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## Chester Wright (Jan 3, 2016)

Steve said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 3, 2016)

Congratulations! Once you've reach purple belt, we know we've probably got you sucked in for the long haul.


----------



## Chester Wright (Jan 3, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Congratulations! Once you've reach purple belt, we know we've probably got you sucked in for the long haul.


So very true!!!


----------



## Hanzou (Jan 3, 2016)

LoL! Just like when I got my purple.

I also had to run through a line of guys who whacked me with their belts as I ran through it. That was fun. 

Congrats on your promotion bro, you made it through the blue belt abyss.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 3, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Buka (Jan 3, 2016)

Shades of Smoke on the Water!

Congrats, bro. And welcome to MT.


----------



## Drew Ahn-Kim (Jan 3, 2016)

Congratulations!  FAIXA ROXA baby!


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 5, 2016)

How did I miss this post? That's awesome man.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 8, 2016)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mograph (Jan 14, 2016)

Congratulations!
(BOB says congratulations, too!)


----------

